# PSA - affordable electric gooseneck



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Found the bodum Melior here, it's EU plug so will need an adapter but the shop says they'll include one.

https://coff-hey.com/collections/electric-kettles-1

No affiliation with the store - in fact, I only found them today because I fancied a slightly more convenient pourover than my current process. Rather nice looking too.


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

Ive bought bodum scales from cof-hey before. Excellent service, would buy again.


----------

